# Oliver



## Alfie (Aug 14, 2015)

_This is Oliver, I got him last week on Facebook, a women had gotten a rat of her neighbor, as the neighbor's landlord wouldn't let them keep him, and to be quite honest, I felt sorry for this rat, he had been living in this tiny little hamster cage for god knows how long, and he was living with 4 kids, so it must of been hectic. I took the rat on, and I asked if he had a name, they said he hadn't been named, which I found really weird, so I named him Oliver. 

Iv'e only had him for about 5 or 6 days, not long, but I love him so much, and I want Oliver to feel as loved as possible.

_


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hurrah for you,,,Oliver looks looks like my Garrus and Helix,,,,it is great you can give him a forever home, chin nuggies,,,belly rubs, he is adorable,,, all the best


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Congrats, he's lucky to have you


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

aww. he is lucky that you pick him and im sure he will feel loved.


----------

